# If U Dont Mind Me Asking



## The lion king (Aug 31, 2004)

how old are you? and what do u do for a living......?

Im a student studying economics and banking at university of greenwich, UK. work part time. 

Thank you


----------



## Arvind (Aug 31, 2004)

32.5 years old IT professional.
Regards.


----------

